# bedside cabinets a question lol



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Been busy in the workshop making a pair of bedside cabinets.
Now the question - of the two pics which pair do you think it is that I have made, the ones with wood handles or the antique brass.
All will be revealed at the weekend :yes4:


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

I think yours are the wood-handled ones Roger.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I'm going with the antique brass ones. All that effort, may as well jazzed them up a tad.


----------



## Andries (Feb 3, 2013)

Wooden ones, brass ones looks like it was used.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with Andy, the wooden handles!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

At first I was going with the brass ones becase it looks like there are drawer slides on it but after looking at the wooden ones I think it is those because the wood looks newer. Either case you did an excellant job.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

The wooden handled ones. The brass handled ones have stripes of "dust?" on the top and the fronts of the drawers look a bit different.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Both of them are well made, look very sturdy, have great finish. I like more the one with the wooden handles, looks very sleek and modern with the beautiful wood grain.

______________________
-www.sawblade.com


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

I am thinking you made all four, but the wood handle ones are the latest.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

richtink said:


> I am thinking you made all four, but the wood handle ones are the latest.


I am inclined to somewhat agee that you might have all four of them. If you didn't then you definitely made the ones with wooden handles. Commercially ones would not have used wood with such fine figuring.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

As promised here is the answer :yes4:


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Hey I was wrong but your effort was superb. Well done.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Great job!! I picked the wooden handle ones too, before I seen the answer!! ;o)


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I picked the wooden handles because of the few nicks on the front of the others plus the odd joining on the tops of them. It looked like a lot of work for a result not as good as yours.

Love the bedside cabinets Roger! You should be proud of them. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

There were quite a lot of details that gave the game away Roger 

As Stan mentioned, factory-made furniture wouldn't usually have such nicely figured wood; I doubt they'd take the trouble to make raised panels for the sides either.
Also there's the laminated stock used for the top, as Jim referred to above.
Finally there's the proportions - your cabinets look much more appealing. The shop-bought ones look a bit dumpy and overweight, which seems to be a bit of a fashion in the shops at the moment. Great work!


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I didn't think it would be too hard to tell lol anyway all that matters is that SWMBO thinks that they are really brilliant and as a "reward" for these and her sewing desk presented me with this little lot today Woo Hoo no shortage of bits in this case lol. Don't think I shall need to buy any bits for a while :yes4:


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Looks like a Rutland's set. Their quality seems pretty good.

Congrats!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cedarwood said:


> Well I didn't think it would be too hard to tell lol anyway all that matters is that SWMBO thinks that they are really brilliant and as a "reward" for these and her sewing desk presented me with this little lot today Woo Hoo no shortage of bits in this case lol. Don't think I shall need to buy any bits for a while :yes4:


Great reward, Roger.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well she knew that I had been looking at this nice set and drooling lol since before christmas. Normally I wouldn't buy sets because you never use many of them, preferring to buy individual bits as required. Well after taking a good look at the contents last night I found four of the same profile that I had recently bought from axminster tools for nearly half the cost of this set, she paid £143.95 inc p&p for this lot of 66 bits lol according to the invoice. I already have the Dakota raised panel set from Rutlands so I know the quality is good for the price.:sold:


----------

